

Your child is not a genius. Get over it - 001sky
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thinking-man/10623941/Your-child-is-not-a-genius.-Get-over-it.html

======
JoeAltmaier
Conversely, the statistics (genius is very rare) cause educators to
deliberately ignore bright students when they encounter them. Every effort is
made to push the ends of the bell-curve firmly back toward the center.

I imagine its because they get thick-skinned, rebuffing parents attempts to
get special treatment for their children almost daily, so when the really-
bright ones come along then their bs-detector is worn out, and triggers false
positive.

This from my experience of several bright children, who's parents met vigorous
resistance from school teachers, specialists, administrators. One had to
threaten lawsuit and arrange a private ride-sharing network to get middle-
school children to the high school for appropriate math classes. Another
couldn't check out curriculum guides from the media specialist because they
weren't "age-appropriate" for her boy (who entered college at 14). Another new
student was denied reading material because the district specialist blindly
evaluated him as an average reader, without ever asking him to try reading a
book! He was ravenously consuming Wizard of Oz at 5. Fortunately the
Kindergarten teacher saw him smuggling it into class and allowed him to read
privately while the group was mastering See Spot Run.

So its a feud by now, with desperate parents home-schooling or struggling to
pay for private school. It shouldn't have to be this way.

